# Hi... Howdy... Hello..



## KamIAm

:wave:Ok Ladies.....

I am back... Since the change to the new look, man I have had issues! :dohh: First, I somehow changed the whole look, layout... Wheww, thought I could just get used to it, but heck no... It wouldn't let me access anything...Grr

So I got the bright idea to just delete my old account and start fresh... Ha! Still haven't figured out how to delete it so I just abandoned it... 

Now, I am trying to figure out how in the heck to send a private message to someone, cant we still do that?? Well, me, being not too friendly with computers can NOT figure that out for the life of me ...:haha:

Another reason, I decided to start fresh was someone from my RL stumbled upon this forum and found me and I don't really wanna be BAM ....out there soooo I thought maybe heck I'd just start over BUT now I can't alert y'all who knew me , that it's MEEEEEEE ...without posting it in a thread.... 

Help! I wanna send a private message! LOL :thumbup:


----------



## mhazzab

hi :hi: I was wondering where you had gone! 

have you worked out how to PM yet? I still have the same links up in the right hand corner, but if you aren't seeing them, could you be on the mobile version? there's a link right down the bottom of the page that says either 'desktop' or 'mobile', which takes you to the opposite one from which you are on.

If that doesn't help, then I dunno, lol! xxx


----------



## Hellylou

Oh it's you! :hugs::happydance: I didn't realise when you posted in my thread earlier, and was wondering...:haha:


----------



## mhazzab

Hellylou said:


> Oh it's you! :hugs::happydance: I didn't realise when you posted in my thread earlier, and was wondering...:haha:

took me a couple of minutes to break to code too, lol


----------



## Andypanda6570

How come everyone knows but me :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
I have no friggin clue who you are :brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I thought you had to have been a member for so long or submit a certain amount of posts??


----------



## Andypanda6570

Oh HOLY MOLY I think my light bulb went off, i think i know who you are now, :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: At least I hope I know cause your posts were scaring me a bit :wacko::wacko::wacko: I thought some one here that knows me and I don't know them...LOL

Hope I am right.. :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Andypanda6570

carly_mummy2b said:


> I thought you had to have been a member for so long or submit a certain amount of posts??

To do what? You mean to change your name? I don't think so but if you do that I think you have to start over with your post count, but I think anyone can delete an old user name and get a new one. I would PM admin first though :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

WB gorgeous... xxx


----------



## KamIAm

LOL!!

I still can't send any private messages, maybe since I'm a "new" member again.. I don't know... So, here me be.... under THIS account from now on girls :flower:

Great detective work ladies :winkwink:

Missed y'all :hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

You just need to spam some comments until you get enough posts so just write a sentence over about 20 posts in here and then you'll be back up to speed lol


----------



## Andypanda6570

KamIAm said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I still can't send any private messages, maybe since I'm a "new" member again.. I don't know... So, here me be.... under THIS account from now on girls :flower:
> 
> Great detective work ladies :winkwink:
> 
> Missed y'all :hugs:

Love ya..ROTFL... I can't help it, sorry :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mhazzab

Andypanda6570 said:


> KamIAm said:
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> I still can't send any private messages, maybe since I'm a "new" member again.. I don't know... So, here me be.... under THIS account from now on girls :flower:
> 
> Great detective work ladies :winkwink:
> 
> Missed y'all :hugs:
> 
> Love ya..ROTFL... I can't help it, sorry :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

hahaha me too it's given me a good giggle seeing you trying to get people to work out who you were, lol xx


----------



## yazoo

I'm still lost. lol I have an idea but I'm not sure.


----------



## KamIAm

yazoo my dear, unfortunately I don't think we've posted back and forth as much before.... but it's nice to meet ya! :winkwink:

My new name is a FAR throw from the old huh .... :haha:

Hope you all had a great day.... You girls ready for tomorrow?? I got candles ready to light for all your lil ones and I'm gonna go buy some balloons to release at the cemetery... :flower: And yes, I'll be sending one to y'alls babies too.... Gonna have to tell them all about their beautiful amazing mommies ...:hugs:

You girls mean so much to me ... :friends::friends:


----------



## KamIAm

Ooooo :dance::dance:


I guess I've rambled enough.... I can now send you girls PM's.....

Watch out!!! :haha:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## collie_crazy

LOL :rofl: I have giggled muchly at this thread! 

Your new name is very... um... original :winkwink: I would never guess who you are :dohh:

Welcome back hunny :hugs:


----------



## MummyStobe

I've just worked it out - took me a while though xx


----------



## KamIAm

Hot Diggity Dog! :happydance:

I can FINALLY have an avatar :thumbup:

Starting to feel like part of tha gang ...LOL:haha:


----------



## DueSeptember

*Welcome Back...I Dont like this new layout!!! *


----------



## KamIAm

Whew... You and me both chicka :thumbup:

I messed around so much with my account trying to figure this crap out I messed it up, somehow changed my layout to the mobile version but then I couldnt' change it back..Grrr... Then it wouldn't let me post or reply or anything.... I was just a tab bit frustrated! lol...So, I just made me a new account... Whew, thought I was gonna have a meltdown... Can't go without my B&B :winkwink:

How have you been lately???


----------



## DueSeptember

KamIAm said:


> Whew... You and me both chicka :thumbup:
> 
> I messed around so much with my account trying to figure this crap out I messed it up, somehow changed my layout to the mobile version but then I couldnt' change it back..Grrr... Then it wouldn't let me post or reply or anything.... I was just a tab bit frustrated! lol...So, I just made me a new account... Whew, thought I was gonna have a meltdown... Can't go without my B&B :winkwink:
> 
> How have you been lately???

*HAHAHA!!! I know I went on vacation and came back new freakin layout!!! I was like nOoOoOoO LOL I messed around with it & it is okay I guess until they change it again SMH..I dont use it on my cell phone I have a piece of crap phone or I would be on it 

I've been good just taking it day by day...Working my Butt off I swear it feels like I live here But other than that spending time with my OH...What you Been up to? *


----------

